# Lakeland Speedway 2011



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is a new thread for us for the new year.

Any of you guys up for a New Years Day Race at LakeLand?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

ScottH said:


> Here is a new thread for us for the new year.
> 
> Any of you guys up for a New Years Day Race at LakeLand?


Not a bad Idea, If Jerry's A Hole ain't smarting from that rotor router job the Doc put on him last week. I'll holler at him Monday. If we race are we using the LUCKY DAWG?:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Mike Clark said:


> Not a bad Idea, If Jerry's A Hole ain't smarting from that rotor router job the Doc put on him last week. I'll holler at him Monday. If we race are we using the LUCKY DAWG?:thumbsup:


RACE and the LUCKY DOG should NEVER be used in the same sentence.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

NA Na Na BO BO!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Here We Go!*

Looks like a Test & Tune for Sunday anybody ready?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

TNT Sunday Jan. 17, 2011. Time to get the dust off the BRPs and the track.

See you guys there!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

TNT went great. Although there were only three racers at the track today. Jerry, Andrew and myself.

To say the track was slick is the understatement of the year. It reminded me of LPR after a good week of rain and no cars on it.

We started out only running about 5-6 laps without spinning. We were enventually able to start putting down some power and turn some times. When we got a little control back we were able to finally get below the 3 second mark.

At the end we got the trucks to a respectable 2.69 second lap, still a little pushy in and loose off but raceable.

I think we are aiming at running this Thursday evening, so get those hot rods ready and see if you can keep up. :wave:


----------



## nascarkeith (Jan 17, 2011)

Guys I just found out about this track. Sounds like its only about 30 minutes from my house. I would love to get involved and do some racing with you guys. Are new people welcome? I am into scale crawlers and bash RC18's so I have the basics I would just need to get a car and set it up for Lakeland's rules.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is Lakeland Speedway.


----------



## nascarkeith (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun. How many different classes do you run?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Usually just trucks, but if enough show we run cars too.

Trucks - box stock motor and gear and truck body.

Cars - 16d, adj timing ok, any brush and spring


----------



## nascarkeith (Jan 17, 2011)

Scott, I appreciate all of your help. Pan cars are totally new to me but the set up you guys have looks like a ton of fun. Anyone want to cut me a good deal on a truck to race?

How are you guys setting up the 4 AA's? In the video it looks like you are making your own packs. How hard is that to pull off?

I think I have the rest figured out.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

The packs are real easy to build, maybe 10minutes a pack. All you need is some brass strips to connect the cells.


----------



## jerry97 (Sep 27, 2006)

Nascarkeith I sent you s pm to call me at lakeland speedway I can put you in are you ready to run truck just give me a call or pmjerry 9797


----------



## jerry97 (Sep 27, 2006)

Racing lakeland speedway tomorrow gates open at one.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Lakeland Speedway on Facebook!

Search for Lakeland Speedway.

Page just started so not much info on it yet.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Some real good racing this evening. The grip is back in the track and the times are dropping! 2.5's in the trucks. Gotta watch the ice though!

Next race this Thursday night. I am going to sit that one out, probably just be getting home from oral surgery about race time.

Good luck guys, see ya next time!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Working on a trip over from Ttown this Thursday. Trying to get a few more to join me as well. 

James


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Catch me if you can!!!


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

i was gonna try to come up tomorrow but havent had a chance to get mine ready. will try to catch a few races soon though


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

nharkey85 said:


> i was gonna try to come up tomorrow but havent had a chance to get mine ready. will try to catch a few races soon though


Shoot bring it on and we will help you get uit ready.

Mike


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah, bring it to the track. We can probably have it put together in no time and get you on the track.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Gonna be stuck outta town, so we will shoot for next week.


----------



## nharkey85 (Jan 23, 2010)

chassis' already have a season on them. i just need to cycle all my batts a few times, been sitting since mid summer. i'll get em prepped this weekend and catch up with you guys soon.

James got me hooked on BRP a year ago now


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Cool!

Looks like it is off for tonight anyway. Mother Nature got in the way.

See you guys next week.


----------



## FOREVER45 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Race Results: Feb. 5, 2011*

SPEC Super Truck A-Main Feature

1. (1) 6m01.567; #6 Scott Harper; 124; 2.535; 2.916
2. (4) 6m02.557; #28 Wayne Rodgers; 121; 2.530; 2.996 (-3 laps)
3. (3) 6m02.282; #7 Tim Smith; 114; 2.530; 3.178 (-10 laps)
4. (5) 6m01.292; #45 Andrew Simmons; 113; 2.639; 3.197 (-11 laps)
5. (2) 5m28.789; #99 Jerry Evans; 106; 2.530; 3.102 (-18 laps)
6. (6) 3m48.742; #5 Mike Clark; 50; 2.860; 4.575 (-74 laps)
7. (7) DNS; #20 Ronnie Williams; 0; 0; 0 (-124 laps)

I recorded the race, but unfortunately YouTube wouldn't let me post it b/c the video was too long.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

We will be ready to run this Thursday night so come on down.

Mike


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We are planning on being there tommorow if nothing comes up. 

James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Had a great time and will be back soon!


----------

